# Seed company yield claims



## Callawave (Jun 8, 2009)

Im interested to know what users think of the claims made by seed companies (as below ). In particular, yields? This ones for Royal Queen Seeds Easy Buds Feminized.
First of all, are they talking about yield: per plant. Or square meter of grow space. Or per 5 seeds in a packet etc? Can a dwarf auto really yield 250-300 grams per plant?
Ill be happy with a yield of around a dry ounce per plant. Is that realistic with 600 watts in 1.2 square meters?  
(Oh! Newbie by the way) :laugh: 

Feminized
Type: Indica, Sativa, Runderalis, Indica / Sativa
Flowering: Autoflowering
Genetics: Unknown Ruderalis Hybrid
Flowering Time: Medium
Outdoor Harvest: Within 2 months of germinating.
Height: Medium
THC Level: 10%-12%
Characteristics: Awaiting more information	 
Height of the plant: 80-100 cm
Effect: Physical
Flowering time: Autoflowering
Yield: 250 - 300 grams


----------



## NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer (Jun 8, 2009)

Roughly 10 ounces per plant is what they are claiming......and this would probably be their absolute best yield out of many test subject done in optimum conditions or outdoor. 10 ounces off an auto done indoor under a 600 would not be feasible.  One dry ounce per plant under a 600 can DEFINITELY be done.   
  Why autos by the way?   The THC content of this strain is about half that of others.

I don't put too much stock in the seedbanks yield claims or even their pics.  I am running NYC Diesel right now which is advertised as being a moderate producer, but for some reason it thrives in my grow conditions and outperforms two other strains that are supposed to be bigger yielders.


----------



## Callawave (Jun 8, 2009)

NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer said:
			
		

> Why autos by the way?


Hi Diesel
Thanks for the heads-up on expected yields.
I was just using that as an example.
I have some Hindu Kush seeds for my first grow. Though I might try some autos down the line, Ive heard good things about certain strains. 
I dont expect to get maximum weight till Ive made a few mistakes. Practice makes perfect I suppose. It's nice to know that those kinds of weights are feasible though :holysheep:


----------



## zipflip (Jun 8, 2009)

i hear this everywhere i read of autos,... that they potency is considerably less than others.
  i'd still love to try them just to do it but if that the case wit potency an all is tru then i myself cannot see how they justify chargin so much more for them. 
 i think its corny lol


----------



## Rockster (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi Callawave,

  you've 600w hps in 1.2m2 which should yield approx 2oz per plant when growing about 9 plants(3x3)under your light.


----------



## Callawave (Jun 8, 2009)

Rockster said:
			
		

> Hi Callawave,
> 
> you've 600w hps in 1.2m2 which should yield approx 2oz per plant when growing about 9 plants(3x3)under your light.


WOW! Thanks Rockster. That'd really beat my expectations  
Keep an eye out for my journal guys 'n' galls. We'll see what a newbie achieves from a first grow


----------



## nvthis (Jun 9, 2009)

Yeah seed companies are pretty loose with their claims. They gotta sell, after all  Be wary of the flowering time claims as well.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jun 9, 2009)

also... the flowering times they give... they are average earliest harvest window times... if you want to get the best quality for your efforts, patience must be employed...

growing pot requires knowledge and can be learned... harvesting pot requires wisdom and must be experienced....


----------



## umbra (Jun 9, 2009)

my experience with growing AF plants are that the potency is ok. Nothing that would knock you down with one hit. Yields vary so much from plant to plant. I had some that never got bigger than 6" and others that were 2 ft. The 6" plants yielded about 10-15g and the 2 ft plants yielded about 1 to 1 1/2 oz.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 9, 2009)

That crazy vancouver guy said:
			
		

> growing pot requires knowledge and can be learned... harvesting pot requires wisdom and must be experienced....


 
Well said Van 

eace:


----------



## smokingjoe (Jun 9, 2009)

Anyone who believes the claims on most seed producers sites should have a chat to me about an awesome business opportunity I have involving the contract and sale of some local bridges; come with free trolls too!

Most aren't wild claims and there's many reputable grows who's claims aren't outlandish.  

Naturally the results will depend on the equipment used, experience of the grower or access to assistance, and meticulous control of the growing environment, including temp, light cycle, watering/fert regime, grow room cleanliness & most of all PATIENCE.


----------



## NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer (Jun 9, 2009)

Claims are just claims.  The NYC Diesel I grow right now from Soma is working out well even though it is not supposed to be a big producer.  I have been looking around at other sites at other types of diesel, and I found a site that was advertising a different type of Diesel, but they were using the EXACT same picture on their website that my site uses for their NYC.  So yea something is fishy out there in internet land....who would have thought people would be dishonest on the internet?!  


Check this out, three sites representing NYC Diesel.  TWO of them are using the same pic and are selling NYC Diesel seeds from Soma.  The site in the middle has NYC Diesel that looks NOTHING like the other two.....when it comes to buying beans, you have to respect and trust the bank or you really don't know what you are getting....  Even the two sites that are selling NYC Diesel beans from Soma are listing different characteristics to the strain even though they are using the same pic and beans.  One says a moderate producer, the other says a large.  One says flower in 9-10 weeks, the other says 10, etc etc.    

Replace the XX with TT:
hXXp://www.worldwide-marijuana-seeds.com/products/soma-nyc-diesel


hXXp://www.goldenseed.co.uk/gs/reddiesel.html

hXXp://www.marijuana-seeds.nl/nyc-diesel.html

      ....And last but not least, my NYC Diesel looks nothing like any of these pics.  They look great and are covered in trichs but they have yet to show any purple despite temp drops at night.  
  When I bought seeds, I bought 5 different strains from 4 different breeders (all from the same online distributor) because I was wary about what I was going to end up with and wanted a lot of diversity.  I am glad I did it too.


----------



## umbra (Jun 10, 2009)

sanniesshop.com


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 10, 2009)

Rockster said:
			
		

> Hi Callawave,
> 
> you've 600w hps in 1.2m2 which should yield approx 2oz per plant when growing about 9 plants(3x3)under your light.



Sorry, but this is probably not a yield that you should expect to achieve, especially as a newbie.  That is getting close to a gram a watt and that simply takes a lot of growing knowledge and experience and optimum conditions.  If you pull 1/4 g per watt when you first start out, you are doing well.


----------



## Callawave (Jun 10, 2009)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Sorry, but this is probably not a yield that you should expect to achieve, especially as a newbie.


Well thanks for showing confidence in me Goddess  
Anyway, if I dont make at least 8 ounces per plant itll be you lot to blame. Ive learnt everything I know on here :laugh:  
Wish I could get going, but Ive got a work course to go on next week. Once thats done, I can give it my undivided attention.
Im even keener now. My brother-in-law gave me a whole ounce of his latest grow (amnesia). He only grows 4 plants at a time, so thats really generous. I look forward to exchanging buds with you in future.
Cheers bro! Its sooooo sweeet to the taste, and a lovely buzz too :aok:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 11, 2009)

Callawave said:
			
		

> Well thanks for showing confidence in me Goddess
> Anyway, if I don&#8217;t make at least 8 ounces per plant it&#8217;ll be you lot to blame. I&#8217;ve learnt everything I know on here :laugh:
> Wish I could get going, but I&#8217;ve got a work course to go on next week. Once that&#8217;s done, I can give it my undivided attention.
> I&#8217;m even keener now. My brother-in-law gave me a whole ounce of his latest grow (amnesia). He only grows 4 plants at a time, so that&#8217;s really generous. I look forward to exchanging buds with you in future.
> Cheers bro! It&#8217;s sooooo sweeet to the taste, and a lovely buzz too :aok:



Don't get your panties in a bunch--this has NOTHING to do with having confidence in someone's ability to grow.  This is a realistic estimate for a new grower.  I don't want you to think that you are going to come away with over 500 grams from a 600W light--the chances of that are very slim.  Even very experienced growers with their systems really dialed in don't get those kind of yields.


----------



## Callawave (Jun 12, 2009)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Don't get your panties in a bunch--this has NOTHING to do with having confidence in someone's ability to grow.  This is a realistic estimate for a new grower.  I don't want you to think that you are going to come away with over 500 grams from a 600W light--the chances of that are very slim.  Even very experienced growers with their systems really dialed in don't get those kind of yields.


Sorry Goddess, I was joking   As a first time grower I've set my 'hopes' for around a dry ounce per plant. If I can manage that I'll be chuffed to bits. Just hope I don't kill 'em all  
So by your reckoning I'm likely to get 5.2911 oz, or 0.3307 lbs, or 0.15 kilos, or the one I prefer, 0.0002 Tons  Not the end of the world, but with your advice I reckon I'll manage my ounce a plant. We'll have to see


----------



## mrkingford (Jun 12, 2009)

Holy molly, if i even get a buzz from my 1st grow, i'll be happy.  haha......


----------



## Callawave (Jun 13, 2009)

Just though Id immortalise my brother-in-law for his generosity.
This is whats left of the ounce of amnesia he gave me last week.
View attachment 118103

It was still a little moist, so I put it in a cool dark airy shoebox for a few days. Sadly, I dont think itll get the opportunity to cure properly :hubba: 
Ive got another dozen of these Kilner jars that I hope to fill with my own crop one day :rofl: 
Got to find a way to get at all those lovely trichomes from the inside of the glass. (Expand image) I wish this was smelly-vision, its really sweet when the lid comes off.
Cheers bro! :ccc:


----------



## N1XONâ¢ (Jul 2, 2009)

Nice grow ill be watchin lol 

smoke in peace..


----------

